# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Mission de Guilde : Liste des Waypoints

## Maderone

Bonjour tout le monde,


Comme nous l'a montré Caf hier et d'autres les semaines précédentes, ne pas avoir les tp menant aux missions de guilde peut être plutôt embêtant pour eux, mais aussi pour toutes les personnes qui attendent derrière pendant cette soirée. C'est pour ça que je vais faire une liste des Waypoint à avoir pour que tout se passe bien et surtout rapidement, car on a peut être pas tous le temps ou l'envie d'attendre 15 minutes que quelqu'un traverse 3 maps pour nous rejoindre  ::P: 

Il sera donc demandé aux gens voulant participer aux missions un minimum de préparation concernant les zones et waypoints disponibles. Ça concerne plus les puzzle ou les défis que par exemple les courses où les bounty mais c'est aussi bien d'avoir une liste de toutes zones concernés par telle ou telle mission. On va donc commencer par les puzzles de guilde qui sont au nombre de 3.


Puzzle de Guilde :

- Angvar"s Trove : C'est un puzzle qui se trouve dans la zone 15-25 Norn, les Congères d'Antreneige. Malheureusement il n'y a pas d'image mais il se trouve à l'extrême nord-ouest de la map, le plus simple pour y accéder est de passer par le nord-est des champs de Gendarran en partant de l'Arche. 

- Proxemics Lab : Puzzle qui se trouve dans les Terres sauvages de Brisban (zone 15-25) après les premières zone sylvari et asura. Avoir l'un des deux tp est largement suffisant. Le plus simple est d'y accéder par la capital Asura.

- Langmar Estate : C'est le puzzle le plus facile à avoir, il se trouve presque directement à la sortie de la capitale Charr. 



Défi de Guilde :

- Blightwater Shatterstrike : se trouve dans les Steppes de la Strie Flamboyante (zone 40-50). On peut y accéder par l'est des plaines d'Ashford.

- Branded for Termination : se trouve dans les Champs de Ruine. On peut y accéder le plus facilement depuis la capitale humaine qui dispose d'un portail asura à l'est. Ou alors aller au sud-est depuis le point de passage du défi précédent. 

- Deep Trouble : le défi lui se passe dans la zone adjacente, c'est au Mont Maelström (zone 60-70).  Pour celui là, il n'y a pas de chemin le plus court. Il faut parcourir au minimum 3 zone pour y accéder, le mieux serait de partir de la capitale norn ce qui permettrait de chopper les waypoints d'un autre défi sur la route. 

- Save Our Supplies : défi qui se trouve dans le Marais de fer (zone 50-60). On peut passer par le nord-est des Plaines d'Ashford pour remonter en ligne droite sur le tp. 

- Scratch Sentry Defense : se trouve dans les chutes de la canopée (zone 50-60). Il n'y a pas de tp dans la zone même mais j'en ai compté à peu près 5 assez proche pour être valide. 

- Southsun Crab Toss : et le dernier qui se trouve dans la zone 80 de la crique du soleil. Si vous n'êtes jamais venu il vous faudra prendre le portail asura à l'Arche près de l'entrée des fractales. 



Courses de Guilde : 


- Bear Lope : dans le passage de Lornar (zone 25-40). Le plus simple est de sortir de l'Arche par le Sud pour sortir de la Côte de la marais sanglante à l'est et de remonter vers le Prieuré de Durmand. 

- Chicken Run : zone des Champs de Ruine (30-40). 

- Crab Scuttle : zone de la Crique du soleil (80). 

- Devourer Burrow : zone du Plateau de Diessa (15-25). Le waypoint se trouve juste au sud. On peut facilement y accéder en sortant par le nord de la capitale Charr. 

- Ghost Wolf Run : zone des Hinterlands Harathis (35-45). Le waypoint se trouve juste au nord. Deux chemins possibles, soit en sortant par le nord de L'Arche pour rejoindre l'entrée au nord-est des Champs de Gendarran, soit en quittant le Promontoire Divin et traverser la Vallée de la reine pour rejoindre les Champs. 

- Quaggan Paddle : zone du Détroit des gorges glacées (80). Il suffit de quitter les contreforts du voyageur par le nord, vous pouvez démarrer de la capitale Norn ou Charr. 

- Spidey Scurry : On sait tous comment y aller. Et puis j'ai pas de lien pour celui là, donc ça m'arrange  ::ninja:: .



Chasse à la prime de Guilde : 

Vu que le parcours des primes concernent globalement toute la map je vais juste donner la liste des zones. Le mieux étant d'avoir des tp un peu partout sur la map pour pouvoir rejoindre le pnj dès qu'il a été repéré. 


- Détroit des gorges glacées : Teesa la Louche.
- Colline de Kesse: Poobadoo.
- Crique du sud Soleil : Ander Wildman Westward.
- Passage de Lornar : Bwikki rat de bibliothèque.
- Hinterlands Harathis : Brekkabek.
- Marais de Lumilule : Croisée Michèle.
 - Congères d'Antreneige : Député Brooke.
 - Terres sauvages de Brisban : Diplomate Tarban.
 - Mont Maelström : Kamali.
 - Marais de fer : Prisonnière 1141.
 - Montée de Flambecoeur : Chamane Arderus. 
 - Plateau de Diessa : Felix Colairik.
 - Champs de Gendarran : Sotzz le voyou.
 - Steppes de la Strie Flamboyante : Trekksa la Rusée.
 - Champs de Ruine : Trilia Mylieu et Yanonka.
 - Chutes de la Canopée : 6-RUS.
 - Marais de Lumilule : Mayana imposant. 


Voilà, maintenant vous savez comment accéder à n'importe quelle mission de guilde. 
Afin de ne pas faire attendre plus de 50 personnes à chaque fois qu'une seule personne n'a pas les points de passages je demanderais aux gens de se préparer eux même pour ça, c'est votre responsabilité  ::): .
 Le plus important étant les défis et les puzzles de guilde. Le reste tient plus du confort pour la personne concerné qu'autre chose. 
En même temps avoir une petite liste à disposition sur le forum de l'emplacement de toutes les missions peut être utile je pense pour ceux qui n'y connaissent rien (moi le premier.)

----------


## tibere

En ce qui me concerne, carrément utile pour les chasses à la prime, dont je n'ai jamais pris le temps de chercher préalablement l'emplacement..me contentant de me fier à ceux qui savent  ::):  merci.

----------


## Lee Tchii

A quoi je sers moi en temps que chef de team si c'est pas moi qui indique où aller ?  :Emo: 
Nalaaris, tu m'a tuer ...

----------


## Nessou

Bonne idée !

----------


## Maderone

> A quoi je sers moi en temps que chef de team si c'est pas moi qui indique où aller ? 
> Nalaaris, tu m'a tuer ...


Tu sers à encourager ton groupe ! T'es une pompom girl avant tout, je te rappelle ! Et puis il y'aura toujours des gens pour demander, ça sera pas perdu  ::):

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Et puis il y'aura toujours *Caf* pour demander, ça sera pas perdu


Fixayd  ::P:

----------


## Caf

Bon je vais tenter de valider tous ces waypoint, tain il y en a un maximum, help me il me faut un truc qui puisse me claquer les buffs speed en perma.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

Si tu veux je doit bien avoir un peu de dispo avant 21h, dans l'idéal faudrait un deuxième gardien ou un elem.

----------


## Narquois

> Bon je vais tenter de valider tous ces waypoint, tain il y en a un maximum, help me il me faut un truc qui puisse me claquer les buffs speed en perma.


T'es un voleur et tu as besoin d'un buff de vitesse... non mais allo quoi?  ::siffle::

----------


## Caf

> T'es un voleur et tu as besoin d'un buff de vitesse... non mais allo quoi?


Vas-y tu peux pas l'avoir en perma, le speed en plus pour connaitre le bon circuit ça peut aider, puis le canards ne se déplace jamais seul, il se déplace toujours en troupeau.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Je rappelle que les missions sont demain et que si vous êtes nouveau ou autre, c'est ici qu'on se prépare  ::):

----------


## Wizi

Pour ceux qui ont du mal à trouver les tp (les pages de wiki avec le chat code des tp)

Courses de Guilde
Défis de Guilde
Puzzle de Guilde

----------


## Caf

> Pour ceux qui ont du mal à trouver les tp (les pages de wiki avec le chat code des tp)
> 
> Courses de Guilde
> Défis de Guilde
> Puzzle de Guilde


C'est bon, j'ai tous les points.  :Cigare:

----------


## Maderone

::o:  
Bravo !

----------


## Wizi

Petit up pour les nouveaux

----------


## Nessou

::siffle::

----------


## Bartinoob

Merci, j'vais faire le tour avec mon mesmer  :;):

----------


## Beanna

> Pour ceux qui ont du mal à trouver les tp (les pages de wiki avec le chat code des tp)
> 
> Courses de Guilde
> Défis de Guilde
> Puzzle de Guilde


Merci beaucoup Wizi, je me suis aperçu grâce à ce post qu'il m'en manquait encore et j'ai facilement rectifié le tir grâce aux screenshots qui aident vite à localiser.

----------


## Tigermilk

Tiens ca va me donner l'occasion de les débloquer avec mon mesmer lvl 40

----------


## Nessou

Up vu que j'ai remarqué l'apparition de nouveaux canards.

----------


## Kiyo

Tit up

----------


## lPyl

Tiens en passant, pour Bear Lope, il est encore plus facile d'accès maintenant, suffit de sortir de l'arche par le portail qui va au prieuré (y en a ptet d'autre qu'ont changé, pas tout vérifié  ::P:  )

----------


## Sephil

Up vu que je cherchais ce thread pour mes comptes reroll.  ::P:

----------


## lPyl

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> 
> Comme nous l'a montré Caf hier et d'autres les semaines précédentes, ne pas avoir les tp menant aux missions de guilde peut être plutôt embêtant pour eux, mais aussi pour toutes les personnes qui attendent derrière pendant cette soirée. C'est pour ça que je vais faire une liste des Waypoint à avoir pour que tout se passe bien et surtout rapidement, car on a peut être pas tous le temps ou l'envie d'attendre 15 minutes que quelqu'un traverse 3 maps pour nous rejoindre 
> 
> Il sera donc demandé aux gens voulant participer aux missions un minimum de préparation concernant les zones et waypoints disponibles.
> 
> 
> Chasse à la prime de Guilde : 
> ...


Un petit up en passant. Pacque ça fait plusieurs semaine qu'y a des gens qui semblent pas avoir tout les TPs.
J'ai enlevé tout le passage sur les puzzle/challenge/courses vu qu'on peut y accéder depuis le hall de guilde.

----------

